# Overnight parking, Talacre Beach



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Guys i was working in Talacre last week,
I got speaking to the people that run the Smugglers Inn, they now control the carpark in Talacre, and she says since they have stuck a charge, £4 for the day on it nobody uses it, although she says any body using the pub or the cafe get the token to get out for free,
got chatting with her, as she use to have a Swift Kontiki, suggested it would be good for overnight parking of our motorhomes, she agreed and said if you want to stay over give them a ring to make sure its available and we can stay,
i said the £4 wasnt a bad price to pay, she said again if you use the pub or the cafe it would be free,
no facilitys thought, 
so for a nice weekend and a stroll up the beach, its not a bad price to pay,
Mind its got to be sunny to enjoy Talacre :grin2: :grin2:
The Smugglers Inn
Station Rd
Talacre
CH89RD
01745 852070
speak to Terence, tell him the gas man told you :wink2:
Misty


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Why not pass this on to Steve (Britstops) and earn yourself next years book for free?

Gordon


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Not any more you don't* and it won't qualify as a Britstop if they make a charge or insist on a purchase.

*The only way to get a freebie now is to win the monthly (I think) photo contest.


----------

